# Post Spawn Worm Fishing



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

In this video we're targeting post spawn bass with finesse worms...they seemed eager to bite...but preferred a smaller offering.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------

